# ABT's and rib eye for tonight.



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Dinner will be ABT's and some rib eyes. The ABT's will be Colby jack and cream cheese with garlic, onion, pepper, and sea salt blend. And wrapped with bacon of course! I'm capping them as how 

 chilerelleno
 suggested so hopefully they won't go Mount Vesuvius on me again. Plus, I let them drain good after rinsing them. The Rib eyes will be cooked indoors. Mother Nature provided us with a nice warm day. But heavy rail is expected around dinner time. So, it'll be a quick sear. And finished in the oven.







Getting the filling ready. Pretty much 50/50 blend of Colby Jack and cream cheese with the spices listed above.







Little snort along the way. After this hooch sitting for about a week. It has really smoothed out. This is dangerous stuff for sure.







Filled and wrapped. More pics and outcome to follow...


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2019)

looks like your off to a good start there steve, will be watching


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 1, 2019)

Watching also!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks good so far! We haven't had rain here in over a month and its 95 here today. I would gladly welcome some rain about now!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2019)

Money shot! Food came out nice.


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2019)

Steve looks good that has a nice sear on it. Likes
Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 2, 2019)

That looks delicious Steve, looks mighty filling.

I want those abt’s, haven’t made those in ages!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2019)

Excellent looking plate you got Steve. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice Job Steve!

LIKE!

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

Mmmmmm, Ribeyes and fixins!
Mighty tasty looking plate there Steve.
*Like!*

How'd the bacon wrap work for ya?


----------

